# Finding some employer in Germany



## masimshehzad

Dear All,

I have gone through this forum and can anyone plese guide me how I can find some employer to sponsor my visa? I mean find employment? 


I am in UAE, working for a company as engineer.


----------



## ALKB

masimshehzad said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have gone through this forum and can anyone plese guide me how I can find some employer to sponsor my visa? I mean find employment?
> 
> 
> I am in UAE, working for a company as engineer.


Where did you gain your qualification?

The first step would be to have your qualification officially recognised so prospective employers have an idea whether you fulfil the basic requirements to get a work permit.


----------



## masimshehzad

I achieved my Electronics Engineering degree from Pakistan. My Degree is certified by World Education Service of Canada and Engineer Australia and I have their certificates.
Please advise what is my position.
Thanks for your kind attention.


----------



## ALKB

masimshehzad said:


> I achieved my Electronics Engineering degree from Pakistan. My Degree is certified by World Education Service of Canada and Engineer Australia and I have their certificates.
> Please advise what is my position.
> Thanks for your kind attention.


Bachelor or Master?

Pakistani degrees don't have a good reputation in Germany and most are not recognised.

What Canada and Australia think is irrelevant to applications in Germany.

Check what the Anabin database says about your degree:

Hochschulabschlüsse: Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse


----------



## masimshehzad

ALKB thanks..

I have bachelor degree. My institute is listed in this database and it reads as follows.

The website of the Institute is Ghulam Ishaq Khan Institute of Engineering Sciences and Technology NARIC Frankreich Ghulam Ishaq Khan Institute of Engineering Sciences and Technology is recognized and is listed in the IAU directorie.


Please advise further.

Thanks.


----------



## ALKB

masimshehzad said:


> ALKB thanks..
> 
> I have bachelor degree. My institute is listed in this database and it reads as follows.
> 
> The website of the Institute is Ghulam Ishaq Khan Institute of Engineering Sciences and Technology NARIC Frankreich Ghulam Ishaq Khan Institute of Engineering Sciences and Technology is recognized and is listed in the IAU directorie.
> 
> 
> Please advise further.
> 
> Thanks.


If your specific degree is recognised as equivalent to a German degree, then you could apply for a jobseeker visa or keep trying from abroad.

Have a read here:

Five steps to working in Germany - Make it in Germany

How good is your German?


----------



## masimshehzad

Thanks a lot. I do not know German.


----------



## ALKB

masimshehzad said:


> Thanks a lot. I do not know German.


Learning would increase your chances by a lot.


----------



## masimshehzad

ok thanks


----------



## masimshehzad

whats thebest place to approach employers? Linkedin or any other job board?

Whats the best method? best CV? tailored CV to each job? Phone call?


----------



## waqasars

Visit Linkedin, stepstone.de, monster.de. It depends on your profile.


----------



## masimshehzad

Please advise how to check university


----------



## masimshehzad

This is my university ranking in the system. Do I need Germany equivalency for JSK? Please guide.










https://ibb.co/zGFZd3M


----------



## masimshehzad

Someone please guide. Thanks.


----------

